# A little video a friend did for me



## Minimor (Jun 21, 2012)

My friend did some video at the fair show here a couple weeks ago-her phone video isn't compatible with my computer so she put this on YouTube for me to see. It actually came out very nice -- this is Q (Plattes Unquestionable) who was Grand Champion Classic gelding and Supreme Champion Classic Shetland


----------



## Leeana (Jun 22, 2012)

Very cool, congratulations


----------



## chandab (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice boy. And, neat video.


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 25, 2012)

Yay Q!!! Congrats Holly. He looks good and so grown up now.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 25, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## susanne (Oct 17, 2012)

I already loved this horse, and now seeing him move -- SIGH....


----------



## LAminiatures (Oct 18, 2012)

Her is a beauty! Flashy


----------



## Minimor (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks!

Actually, Susanne, I think you're thinking of my other sabino gelding, Tim--I haven't posted many pictures of Q (they are paternal brothers) so I'm not sure you've seen this one before....I haven't gotten a good video of Tim yet but will have to do that. He perhaps moves nicer than this one--different I suppose, but I think you will like his movement too.



I actually have three white faced sabino ponies. the third is a mare.

*This is Q:*






And you might have been thinking of this guy, Tim?


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 22, 2012)

Until I saw these two pics so close together, I am thinking a matched driving pair maybe. Are they close in height??


----------



## Minimor (Oct 23, 2012)

They are both 44". Ava is 44.5"--she and Q would match up the best but even they don't move the same.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 4, 2012)

I love sabinos and Q is quite a handsome boy Holly! Nice to have the video so you can see him show too. Gotta fix those ears LOL but what a handsome fella!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice! Beautiful Pony BTW =)


----------

